# Been feeling OK lately



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

I haven't been on here in probably 2+ months, not much has really changed. I'm still on lexapro and it has been a godsend for my anxiety and depression. I went from a solid 9/10 level of suffering, to around a 4-5/10 on most days now. As those things went down, I noticed my DP\DR was too, more so my DP. My DR still remains the most troubling symptom and some days it gets so bad that I cant focus on anything or even drive a car. I plan on adding lamictal to the mix to see if it can finally get rid of the stubborn DR. So far things are looking up for the time being. I hope everyone else is doing their best to not let this bullshit disorder bring us down.

Don't give up hope!


----------



## mar (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for sharing! I'm glad Lexapro works good for you. I'm also on Lexapro (10 mg) . Doesn't do much for me except helps with depression, which has never been a major problem for me. Let us now how Lamictal is working for you, if you decide to take it. I'm also thinking of add Lamictal. (I've been thinking about it over six months lol) Good luck!


----------

